# software to protect my portable hdd from virus intrusion



## bobzkee (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi, 
Is there any software that I can install in my external hdd that will prevent any virus intrusion when i plug it to other pc? thanks.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi -

Most solutions apply to the PC, not to the external device.

You can disable autoruns on the PCs.

See snemelk's page

http://snemelk.hekko.pl/autorun.html

and see here:

http://www.us-cert.gov/cas/techalerts/TA09-020A.html

You can run Flash_Disinfector, which will prevent the USB device from using autorun when made active on any machine, as well as disable autoruns on the machine it's run.

Download *Flash_Disinfector.exe* from *here* and save it to your desktop.
 Double-click *Flash_Disinfector.exe* to run it and follow any prompts that may appear.
 The utility may ask you to insert your flash drive and/or other removable drives including your mobile phone. Please do so and allow the utility to clean up those drives as well.
 Wait until it has finished scanning and then exit the program.

You can install an application such as Panda's USB Vaccine

http://www.pandasecurity.com/homeusers/downloads/usbvaccine/

There is also AutoRun Protector

http://raylin.wordpress.com/downloads/autorun-protector/


----------



## bobzkee (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks a lot. :wave:


----------

